# Help! Help! Help!!!! To early



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

This will be like my third thread about this doe so many of you might be fed up just bear with me! I'm so nervous she is due April third she just lost her mucus plug and has a tight bag and her ligs come and go is this normal behavior for having a month left I'm just worried if she has them now we will loose then it is just to early! How much time do you think we have she just lost her mucus plug like ten minutes ago. Thank you so much for your patience and advice


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Mucus plugs can be lost pretty much anytime. One of mine has 28 days left and she lost her this morning. And ligs can also come and go. Year before last one of my boer does had non-existent ligs for 2 weeks straight before she kidded.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh thank goodness!!! I was so nervous she is my only pregnant doe and I just want my babies to make ot


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

Just an FYI: if she's a dwarf breed, they've been known to go slightly earlier than the standards..obviously not a whole month, but just letting you know for future reference. 

And also..since you're only mildly worried right now, she's still got at least a couple weeks in her because Doe Code says she won't kid till you haven't slept in 3 days and are pulling your hair out!  (just kidding, of course)


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

If you post a picture of her udder we may be able to tell more.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice, yes, they can lose their plug long before.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh thank foodness


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Well she hasn't made any progress and her udder is super tight It was leaking but has slowed and her ligaments are off and on


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get pics of her udder and back end?

And side view?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

If she's leaking again you need to tape her teats


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

The leaking has stopped and I'm not sure if I'm checking ligaments right but here are some pics for ya


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Your fingers are too close together, move them out a little bit and you should be able to feel them. She still has a ways to go, so they should be pretty firm still, they'll kind of feel like pencils.

Even though she stopped leaking she will probably start up again, like the other day when she was leaking. If she keeps leakings she's going to drip her colostrum out and her orifices will be open to bacteria and she could get mastitis before she kids.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok I will tape up her teats


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If she's leaking it's because there's too much pressure in the udder, so you want to force that pressure to keep building? I've seen udders blow out because they overfill before kidding - you wouldn't do that to a milking doe! Does will continue to produce colostrum based on hormones whether or not it leaks or is milked out.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok so do I tape it up or not?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

She might just have large orifices, or weak ones. I had a doe with large and weak orifices that leaked like a sieve her first freshening, they actually streamed milk, so her teats had to be taped. They corrected themselves by her next freshening.

It's ultimately up to you whether you want to tape or not. Is her udder hard, or still pliable?


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Pretty pliable


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Then I'd say she has weak/large orifices. If she isn't bagged up to where her udder is very firm, it won't hurt to tape her teats.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok she isn't leaking today but if she does I will tape it up just to be sure. This is her second year and I used her as miller last year even though she is a boer and she has very large orifices


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tape if needed.


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

She is doing good! She isn't leaking anymore her rear end is loose and her ligaments are consitanly slightly squishy so I think we are on track thank you everyone!! Hopefully we only have three weeks left


----------

